

Show HN: iPhone dock that sits on iMac stand + new responsive & interactive site - matude
http://www.ocdesk.com/products/ocdock-mini

======
nwh
Minor niggle, the slide to unlock is a little off. It's neat and all, but the
font and size of the slider look strange.

~~~
matude
It's responsive to screen size. Best viewed at higher resolutions where the
site has space to expand to its full content width, the slide to unlock gets a
bit squeezed together on smaller screens and I haven't been able to fix it
properly.

